# Reformed Mindset



## JM (Apr 16, 2005)

I'm interested in study, is it normal to request study with the Pastor? Has anyone else done this?


----------



## Robin (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hard Knox_
> I'm interested in study, is it normal to request study with the Pastor? Has anyone else done this?



Do you mean, ask the Pastor to study with you? Or to receive special study aid from the Pastor....or to take classes that the Pastor is teaching?

Btw, the pastor should be available to his congregation for questions and clarification about his teachings.

Robin


----------



## JM (Apr 16, 2005)

Ahhhh, sorry, I wasn't clear. 

I attend a dispensational Baptist Church, I've been moving towards become Reformed that last couple of years and was wondering how common it was for a Pastor to mentor/study with someone who is interested in Reformed theology.

HK


----------



## Robin (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hard Knox_
> Ahhhh, sorry, I wasn't clear.
> 
> I attend a dispensational Baptist Church, I've been moving towards become Reformed that last couple of years and was wondering how common it was for a Pastor to mentor/study with someone who is interested in Reformed theology.
> ...



Goodness, gracious, Jason....

That depends upon the pastor! If it's your church...WOULD he? (Who knows, God might be reforming him too.) If he's open and fair about learning what RT really is, hey, go for it.

Curiouser and curiouser.....



R.


----------



## Robin (Apr 22, 2005)

P.S.

I do know we have many visitors at our Reformed church...."refugees" from all sorts of American-Evangelical sects. The pastors/teachers are compassionate and patient with the myriad of questions (issues) that stream-in, weekly. 

I've heard their counsel repeatedly: "it takes a long time be _become_ Reformed---it's a process." They never solicit transfer nor "evangelize" other Christians. There's just a lot of debris to clear-questions to answer; theology to learn. (All of which is extremely practical---it's about people making sense of their faith.)



R.

[Edited on 4-22-2005 by Robin]


----------

